# Nitratdünger (NK) für Wasserpflanzen



## gerd43 (18. Aug. 2021)

Hallo,

im Frühjahr habe ich meinen neu angelegten Teich (8000l, ohne Fische) bepflanzt und mit Leitungswasser befüllt. Es passierte genau das, was ich erwartet hatte: Die Schwebealgen machten das Wasser nach wenigen Tage grün. Nach ca. 5 Wochen wurde das Wasser langsam klarer; der Nitratgehalt war von ehemals ca 25ppm auf etwa 5ppm gesunken. Wasserschrauben und __ Hornblatt hatten sich gut entwickelt und deutlich vermehrt. Von Fadenalgen keine Spur.
Nach weiteren 4 Wochen waren die Schwebealgen komplett verschwunden, der Nitratgehalt auf einen nicht messbaren Wert abgesunken, das Hornblatt begann zu kümmern und die ersten Fadenalgen machten sich über die absterbenden Reste her.

Wegen meines Fadenalgen-Totalschadens am alten Teich bekam ich ein unwohles Gefühl und habe etwas herumtelefoniert und von mehreren Teichbau-Firmen immer die gleiche Ursache genannt bekommen: Wenn den submersen Pflanzen die Nährstoffe im Wasser fehlen, wachsen nur noch die Fadenalgen. Abhilfe: Düngen. Ein Nitratgehalt von 5-10ppm ist wohl sinnvoll.  (Ich kenne hier einen klaren, algenfreien Naturtümpel mit über 80ppm Nitrat!!)

Dazu meine Frage: Kennt jemand einen phoshpatfreien NK-Dünger speziell für Wasserpflanzen, der keine 100€ pro Liter kostet? bzw. hat jemand Erfahrung mit Harnstoff oder Blaukorn NK?  Ich würde natürlich nicht jede Menge auf einmal reinkippen, sondern mich gaaaaanz langsam herantasten, um die Startphase des Teiches zu überbrücken und die Unterwasserplanzen am Leben zu halten.

Im Anhang noch ein Foto meines neuen Teiches.

Danke für die Hilfe und viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Frühjahr habe ich meinen neu angelegten Teich (8000l, ohne Fische) bepflanzt und mit Leitungswasser befüllt. Es passierte genau das, was ich erwartet hatte: Die Schwebealgen machten das Wasser nach wenigen Tage grün. Nach ca. 5 Wochen wurde das Wasser langsam klarer; der Nitratgehalt war von ehemals ca 25ppm auf etwa 5ppm gesunken. Wasserschrauben und __ Hornblatt hatten sich gut entwickelt und deutlich vermehrt. Von Fadenalgen keine Spur.
> Nach weiteren 4 Wochen waren die Schwebealgen komplett verschwunden, der Nitratgehalt auf einen nicht messbaren Wert abgesunken, das Hornblatt begann zu kümmern und die ersten Fadenalgen machten sich über die absterbenden Reste her.
> ...


Gerd, schau mal bei Drak-Aquaristik im Internet vorbei - mit Blaukorn wird das nix. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Kolja (18. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Gerd,

dein Teich ist ja noch sehr jung und alles muss erst ins Gleichgewicht kommen. 
Wenn das __ Hornkraut nicht wächst, vielleicht __ Wasserpest?
Am Rand sieht es doch schon sehr gut aus.

Ich würde Algen fischen und abwarten, beobachten und auf keinen Fall etwas reinkippen.

Mein Teich ist in der ersten vollen Wachstumsperiode. Jetzt startet das Hornkraut durch und die Fadenalgen werden wesentlich weniger.


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> dein Teich ist ja noch sehr jung und alles muss erst ins Gleichgewicht kommen.
> Wenn das __ Hornkraut nicht wächst, vielleicht __ Wasserpest?
> ...


 Doch, es fehlt Nitrat für Pflanzen - eindeutig. Willi


----------



## Kolja (18. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Willi @Knipser ,

woran siehst du das?


----------



## TeichChaot (18. Aug. 2021)

Hmmm.... Nach meinen Recherchen und meiner Logik ist ein nicht messbarer Nitratgehalt aber nicht gleichzusetzen mit Problemen. Was ist z.B. mit CO2?


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Willi @Knipser ,
> 
> woran siehst du das?


An den absterbenden Pflanzen - da wachsen nur noch Algen von den Abgestorbenen Pflanzen. willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Aug. 2021



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Hmmm.... Nach meinen Recherchen und meiner Logik ist ein nicht messbarer Nitratgehalt aber nicht gleichzusetzen mit Problemen. Was ist z.B. mit CO2?


Ich gehe davon aus, dass da ein Luftsprudler oder dergleichen drin ist - unsere Luft besteht zu 0,3-0,4% aus CO2. Willi


----------



## Alehel (18. Aug. 2021)

Hi Gerd,
Schliesse mich Willi an. Bitte keine Experimente mit Blaukorn. Das ist ein NPK Dünger, welcher Dir wie der Name schon sagt, größere Mengen Phosphat ins Wasser bringt. Die Variante „NK“ kannte ich nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass das Verhältnis der Stoffe nicht ganz stimmt. Ich teile die Einschätzung dass das Pflanzenwachstum aufgrund des Nitratmangels stagniert. Bei aquasabi.de gibts den „Aqua Rebell Makro Basic Nitrat“ Dünger für 19,90€/Liter. 5Liter kosten 59,90€.
Bitte vorsichtig an Deine Zielkonzentration rantasten.
Frohes Reinschütten
Alex


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Frühjahr habe ich meinen neu angelegten Teich (8000l, ohne Fische) bepflanzt und mit Leitungswasser befüllt. Es passierte genau das, was ich erwartet hatte: Die Schwebealgen machten das Wasser nach wenigen Tage grün. Nach ca. 5 Wochen wurde das Wasser langsam klarer; der Nitratgehalt war von ehemals ca 25ppm auf etwa 5ppm gesunken. Wasserschrauben und __ Hornblatt hatten sich gut entwickelt und deutlich vermehrt. Von Fadenalgen keine Spur.
> Nach weiteren 4 Wochen waren die Schwebealgen komplett verschwunden, der Nitratgehalt auf einen nicht messbaren Wert abgesunken, das Hornblatt begann zu kümmern und die ersten Fadenalgen machten sich über die absterbenden Reste her.
> ...


Hallo Gerd.
Willi nochmal, Ich sehe an deinem Teichbild, dass Deine Pflanzen am verhungern sind, dass selbst keine Fadenalgen sich mehr bilden können. Im Fischteich ist das anders, da wird gefüttert und die Nährstoffe für Pflanzen entstehen von selbst. Da Du nicht fütterst, können sich auch keine bilden - das heißt nachdüngen. Damit die Pflanzen auch Kohlenstoff "CO2" bekommen, musst Du für Wasserbewegung sorgen "Luftsprudeler, Wasserfall". Ich empfehle mit mit NK vorsichtig nachdüngen und Phosphat in kleinsten Mengen zu tun. Bei Drak-Aquaristik wirst Du die Lösung schon finden. Viele Grüß, Willi


----------



## gerd43 (18. Aug. 2021)

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Ich möchte aber noch etwas weiter ausholen:

In meinem alten Teich hat vor lauter Fadenalgen im total klaren Wasser keine Unterwasserpflanze überlebt; der Teich ist in 7 Jahren nicht "in die Gänge" gekommen. Es bestand aber auch einige gravierende Unterschiede: Früher auf dem gesamten Teichgrund sehr kalkhaltiger Verlegesand, jetzt Quarzsand nur auf den Pflanzterassen, früher Regenwasser, jetzt Leitungswasser (GH = 11, Ph = 7,2) 
Aus diesem Grund möchte ich rechtzeitig, zumindest Übergangsweise, vorsichtig nachdüngen und zwar so, dass immer etwas Nitrat messbar ist, denn auch nur dann ist was für die Pflanzen verfügbar.

Zu Blaukorn Folgendes: Außer dem normalen NPK-Blaukorn gibt es ein NK-Blaukorn mit der Bezeichnung 15-0-20(+3+TE), also ohne Phosphat. Es enthält leider auch 10% Schwefel; ob der schadet, ist mir aber unklar.

Zu Luftsprudlern, Wasserfällen usw. habe ich mehrfach gelesen, dass durch das "Geplätscher" CO2 ausgetrieben wird, was dann den Pflanzen fehlt. Der Rücklauf meiner Pumpe (nach Skimmer mit Grobfilter gegen alles was schwimmt) mündet deshalb dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche. Ich habe keinen Luftsprudler.

Danke auch an Willi und Alex. Der Preis dieser Dünger ist für Aquarien akzeptabel, aber für 8000l wird´s dann doch recht teuer, aber ich werde mal in dieser Richtung weitersuchen.

 Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Marion412 (18. Aug. 2021)

Vielleicht kann dir der Thread von @Rhz69 weiterhelfen 








						Anfahren eines Schwimm/Natur-Teiches mit wenig Nährstoffen
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich habe ein Rezept entwickelt, wie man mit nährstoffarmem Wasser einen Teich anfahren kann, so dass die Pflanzen wachsen und die Algen zurückgedrängt werden.  Das Rezept gilt nicht für Teiche in denen Fische gefüttert werden, dort wird über das Futter schon genug eingetragen...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




ich habe in etwa das gleiche Problem das meine Pflanzen kümmern , zuwenig Nährstoffe zum wachsen aber für die Algen reicht es . 
Alles kümmert und mickert vor sich hin , Wasser sehr klar


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Gerd,
Wie Marion erwähnt, bei mir sind Schwebealgen gewachsen aber Unterwasserpflanzen sin gekümmert. Ich würde beim Düngen aber immer auch messen. Aber alle N P und K. CO2 musst du aber auch im Auge behalten.

Als Stickstoffdünger nehme ich Harnstoff, das hat bei mir super geholfen.
Vorsichtig rantasten, ich hab das auch mal zusammengestellt.
Ich würde kein Kalium in den Teich geben, ohne zu messen.
Für Kalium Kaliumsulfat, ich fände für einen Teich ein Hydrogencarbonat oder Citrat besser.









						Anfahren eines Schwimm/Natur-Teiches mit wenig Nährstoffen
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich habe ein Rezept entwickelt, wie man mit nährstoffarmem Wasser einen Teich anfahren kann, so dass die Pflanzen wachsen und die Algen zurückgedrängt werden.  Das Rezept gilt nicht für Teiche in denen Fische gefüttert werden, dort wird über das Futter schon genug eingetragen...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2021)

Oder einmal die Woche einen saftiger Morgenstrahl im Teich versenken.


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Rene,
Gute Idee, der Morgenstrahl ist aber ein NPK Dünger.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2021)

Jup ist er   
Aber auch der wird entsprechend ab-/umgebaut wenn man entsprechende Verwerter hat.


----------



## TeichChaot (18. Aug. 2021)

Da wir ja auch einen Naturteich haben triggert mich das Thema irgendwie an.
Grad nochmal ein bisschen gegoogelt und mein Fazit im Moment:
Da sind mir zu viele ungeklärte Variablen bei als das ich das Düngen als richtige Empfehlung so gradheraus annehmen kann.
Was ist mit Licht/Standort? Wasserqualität?
Wenn Pflanzen schwächeln woher weiss ich das es Nährstoffmangel und nicht was andres ist?
"Damals" gab es gruslig vorkultivierte Pflanzen die schlicht und ergreifend toll aussehend und sterbend im Aquarium angekommen sind. Mit Nährstoffen vollgepumpt und mit den geänderten Verhältnissen schlicht überfordert.

Penibles Messen bei jedweder Manipulation am Wasser ist ja wohl selbstverständlich. Zumindest ich kann dem Wasser nicht ansehen ob es "gut" ist.

Wir werden weiter beobachten. Im Moment läuft es prächtig. Nitrat ist nix nachweisbar. Und die Pflanzen wachsen gut (z.Zt. bei vielen nur die Wurzeln wie blöde aber das ist ja normal).


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Aug. 2021)

Hallo, 
Guter Punkt, meine Lieblingsseite für den Hintergrund zu kümmernden Pflanzen.






						Pflanzenernährung - Garten und Aquarium richtig düngen
					

Land- und Wasserpflanzen benötigen die gleichen Nährstoffe zum Wachsen. Nur bei einer ausgewogenen Düngung bleiben die Pflanzen gesund.



					www.heimbiotop.de
				




Aber auch da eine Warnung: Ich bin auf Basis dieser Seite auf Kaliummangel gekommen, das Gegenteil war der Fall.

Deswegen beides: Messen und vorsichtig gezielt düngen, dabei die Pflanzen beobachten. Die Algen beobachtest du eh. 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## gerd43 (20. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,
vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Beitrag zum Anfahren neuer Teiche.

Ich habe einen Eimer B!OTOP Wasserpflanzendünger für Schwimmteiche ergattert mit dem Aufkleber im Anhang.

Diesen Dünger habe ich mal in eine Wasserprobe aus meinem Teich gegeben und festgestellt, dass beim Nitratgehalt nichts passiert, auch über längere Zeit nicht.  Carbamidstickstoff ist ja eine andere Bezeichnung für Harnstoff, der aber erst in zwei Schritten in Nitrat umgewandelt werden muß. Kann es sein, dass dieser  Dünger im Teich trotzdem funktioniert ?  Ich habe mich noch nicht getraut, ihn in den Teich zu geben.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Gerd,

Die meisten Tiere geben den Stickstoff aus dem Eiweisabbau als Harnstoff ab, einige Fische auch direkt als Ammonium/Ammoniak von daher ist Harnstoff kein Problem. Nitrat ist eigentlich immer der Anzeiger, dass die Pflanzen, den Stickstoff nicht verbraucht bekommen, erst dann wird er in Nitrat umgewandelt.
Der Kupfergehalt erscheint mir relativ hoch.
Ich gehe immer so vor 1 g von dem Zeug macht etwa 1 g Nitrit (1*30%/14*46)
Täglich 0,025 g pro 1000 L Wasser bei dir also 0.2 g (etwa 0,2 ml). 1 g geht auch noch. Jeden Tag auf Nitrit NO2 testen. Wenn der Nitrit Peak durch ist, kannst du bis 5 g hochgehen und dann auf Nitrit und Nitrat testen. Sollte beides negativ bleiben. Dann solltest eine positive Wirkung sehen, oder es bleiben lassen.
Ich hab dieses Jahr 0,5 bis 1 mg /L pro Woche als Nitrat berechnet verwendet, wären bei dir 5 g pro Woche und damit gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Ich empfehle aber auch den Kaliumtest. Bei mir verursacht Kalium Algen, nicht der Harnstoff.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## gerd43 (21. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,
auf dem Eimer steht bei den Anwendungsmöglichkeiten "Nicht für Fischteiche geeignet" ;  wohl wegen des Kupfergehaltes. Habe zwar keine Fische, aber jede Menge anderes Getier, was eben so einwandert (__ Molche, __ Libellen usw.). Kupfer ist sicher auch für die schädlich.

Ich habe auch noch Dünger von Bell Vital, bei dem keine Fischteich-Einschränkung vermerkt ist, aber leider keine Angaben über die Inhaltsstoffe, die werde ich mir aber noch besorgen.

Nitrit kann ich im Moment nicht testen, muß mir erst den Testkit bestellen und werde dann mal nach deiner Empfehlung vorgehen.  Kalium liegt nach dem JBL-Test im Augenblick unter 2ppm

Der Ph-Wert liegt bei mir momentan bei 6,5-6,8 was bei KH = 5 etwa 22 - 44ppm CO2 bedeuten würden.  Kann das normal / richtig sein, oder wirkt hier z.B Huminsäure?  Ich habe im unmittelbaren Wurzelbereich jeder Pflanze eine Hand voll torfhaltiger, ungedüngter Teicherde untergemischt (wegen meines lehmfreien Quarzsandes) und dick mit Sand abgedeckt; liegt also nicht frei im Wasser.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Gerd, 
Der Kaliumwert ist gut, dein pH erscheint mir tief, wie misst du den? Der Torf würde das aber erklären, ist dein Wasser gelb/braun?
Kupfer ist für Fische eher ungefährlicher, als für andere Tiere und vor allem für Mikroorganismen. Fischteiche zu Düngen halte ich aber eher für Unsinn.
In Spuren brauchen alle aber auch Kupfer.
Welche Dosierung steht den drauf?

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Fischteiche zu Düngen halte ich aber eher für Unsinn.


Der Harnstoff kommt auch nicht in den Teich.
Im Frühjahr ab 14°C in den Vorfilter er dient als "Verteiler" , das regt die Bakterien zur Vermehrung an, diese sind dann bestens darauf eingestellt auf alles was dann folgt.


----------



## gerd43 (22. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,

den PH-Wert messe ich mit den nicht ausblutenden MQuant-Messstäbchen von Merck (Bereich 6,5 - 10), die bei Vergleichsmessung von Leitungswasser (PH = 7,2 nach Wasserversorger) auch diesen Wert anzeigen. Braunfärbung des Teichwassers ist nicht zu erkennen. Ich wollte mir auch schon mal einen Tröpchentest besorgen, aber die Farbunterschiede auf der zugehörigen Farbtafel sind auch nicht deutlicher als bei der Farbkarte der Messstäbchen.

Vom B!otop-Dünger soll in der Wachstumsperiode monatlich 15g / m3 in den Teich gegeben werden, wodurch ca. 3,7mg Cu /m3 ins Wasser kommen. Wenn ich mich beim Verschieben des Kommas nicht vertan habe, sind das 0,0037ppm.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Vom B!otop-Dünger soll in der Wachstumsperiode monatlich 15g / m3 in den Teich gegeben werden,


Hallo Leute,
Wer von euch hat den Wasserwart schon mal gesehen wie er durch die Gegend spaziert und irgend welche Tümpel düngt. Also mal ganz ehrlich Handhoch. Oder War das der Forstwirt  nach rund 38 Jahren Teich kann ich getrost behaupten: meine Teiche hatten sowas nie gebraucht. Ob mit oder ohne Fische, klein oder groß, Flach oder Tief.
Nix kam da rein ausser Wasser.

Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken. So als Beitrag für die Umwelt


----------



## gerd43 (22. Aug. 2021)

Hallo René,

es geht nicht darum, ein Gewässer ewig und 3 Tage mit Dünger zu versorgen, sondern lediglich darum, etwas Entwicklungshilfe  zu leisten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Aug. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nix kam da rein ausser Wasser.


Das ist schön.
Aber übers Fischfutter kommt ja auch was rein.


----------



## gerd43 (22. Aug. 2021)

In meinen fischlosen Pflanzenteich kommt natürlich auch kein Fischfutter.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Aber übers Fischfutter kommt ja auch was rein.





troll20 schrieb:


> Ob mit oder ohne Fische,


Warum sollte man in einen Fischlosen Teich, Fischfutter rein werfen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Aug. 2021)

zum düngen?


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> In meinen fischlosen Pflanzenteich kommt natürlich auch kein Fischfutter.
> 
> Gruß
> Gerd


Warum nicht? Auf die Dosis kommt es an - ein eingefahrener Teich mit Pflanzen lebt doch. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Auf die Dosis kommt es an - ein eingefahrener Teich mit Pflanzen lebt doch. Gruß,  Willi


Natürlich ist Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt. Willi


----------



## gerd43 (23. Aug. 2021)

Also, jetzt verstehe ich garnichts mehr: Soll ich jetzt Fischfutter in meinen Pflanzenteich werfen? 

Ich glaube, ich muß die stark ausgefranste Diskussion mal wieder einfangen:

Problem und ursprüngliche Frage: 
Neu angelegten Pflanzenteich düngen als Starthilfe besonders für Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, wenn ja, womit. NK-Dünger, Harnstoff, Spurenelemente. Welcher NO3-Gehalt ist im Wasser sinnvoll?

Mein Teich: Nur Pflanzen!!!!
Tiere: Nur was von selber einwandert, keine Fische
Technik: Nur Skimmer mit Grobfilter gegen alles, was hineinfällt und oben schwimmen bleibt.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Also, jetzt verstehe ich garnichts mehr: Soll ich jetzt Fischfutter in meinen Pflanzenteich werfen?
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muß die stark ausgefranste Diskussion mal wieder einfangen:
> 
> ...


Natürlich sollte man die Antworten auch richtig verstehen. Ist der Teich im Anfangsstadion, sollte man nichts machen bis die Algenblüte vorbei ist und der Teich eingefahren ist und sich Nitro-Bakterien gebildet haben. Danach sich langsam rantasten mit Düngen - von Mineraldünger können die Micro - Organismen nicht leben. Ich würde mit mit ein paar Krümel Fischfutter nach dem Einfahren anfangen und mit Gefühl beobachten. Das Einfahren kann 6-12 Monate dauern. Willi


----------



## gerd43 (23. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Willi,
das mit dem Fischfutter im Pflanzenteich kam mir doch schon etwas sonderbar vor. Woraus besteht den Fischfutter eigentlich und wie verhält sich das im Teich, wenn es nicht vorher "durch den Fisch gegangen" ist?

Die anfängliche Algenblüte (grünes, undurchsichtiges Wasser) ist schon einige Zeit vorbei, __ Hornblatt und Co sind bis dahin bestens gewachsen. Nach ca. 2 Monaten ist das Wasser total klar, NO3 ist von ca. 25ppm auf nicht messbaren Wert abgesunken, die Pflanzen wachsen kaum noch weiter bzw. verkümmern. Von da an bildeten sich Fadenalgen und wachsen jetzt munter weiter. Alles andere hungert offensichtlich vor sich hin. 

Zu Microorganismen: Ich habe den Teich mit 20l Wasser aus einem funktionierenden Schwimmteich geimpft.

Wie Anfangs schon gesagt: Ich bin gebranntes Kind, weil in mein alter Teich in 7 Jahren (!) im total klaren Wasser alles von Fadenalgen überwuchert und eingegangen ist. Das soll nicht noch mal passieren. Deshalb muß ich meine Unterwasserpflanzen irgendwie ernähren, auch wenn wieder etwas Schwebealgen bilden. Die 25ppm Nitrat aus der Anfangszeit waren dafür wohl gar nicht so schlecht.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Gerd,
entschuldige bitte meine bisherigen, eher nicht so hilfreichen Einwürfe.
Natürlich sollten deine Pflanzen mehr Nährstoffe, insbesonere Stickstoff bekommen. Das sieht man daran, daß sie nicht schön grün sondern eher gelblich sind. Wenn Du düngen möchtest, tu es, aber wenn du Mineraldünger nimmst, bitte gezielt unter Messen der Wasserwerte und den richtigen Schlussfolgerungen aus den Werten. Das ist nicht ganz so einfach und da geht auch mal was daneben.
Rüdiger ist darin m.E. ein echter Experte. - Also im richtig machen, wohlgemerkt.
Einfacher ist es mal abzuwarten wie sich der Teich weiter entwickelt. Nicht alle Pflanzen wachsen von Anfang an gleich gut.  
Ich habe früher, im vorletzten Teich, aus einem See ein paar Eimer Schlamm als Bodengrund für meinen Pflanzenbereich/-graben genommen. Den mit Sand abgedeckt und dort die Pflanzen rein gesetz. 
Bei meinem neuen Teich habe ich das nicht gemacht und die Pflanzen sind teilweise nach zweieinhalb Jahren immer noch nicht so schön grün wie ich es gerne hätte. Man darf jan aus der Natur nichts entnehmen. Aber es wird langsam. 
Wenn was an Blättern, Samen usw. in den Teich fällt lass ich es est mal drin. Das wird zu Dünger. Gut. Ich habe auch Fische, die gefüttert werden. 
Ich würde an deiner stelle mal verschiedene Unterwasserpflanzen ausprobieren. Und ich würde sie in schöne Gartenerde setzen, die mit Sand abgedeckt ist. Z.B. __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserschlauch etc. Und wenn Du jemanden von einem Angelsportverein kennst frag doch mal ob du dir am Fischteich ein paar Ecken Ufersubstrat abstechen darfst. 
Dann punktuell an mehreren Stellen rein damit. Nicht aufwirbeln oder verteilen aber abdecken mit Sand. Dann hast du die richtigen Bakterien und Kleinstlebewesen damit organisches Material zu Dünger verarbeitet wird. Danach wird das Wasser ein paar Tage trüb sein aber das klärt sich wieder.
Und dann Geduld!


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> das mit dem Fischfutter im Pflanzenteich kam mir doch schon etwas sonderbar vor. Woraus besteht den Fischfutter eigentlich und wie verhält sich das im Teich, wenn es nicht vorher "durch den Fisch gegangen" ist?
> 
> Die anfängliche Algenblüte (grünes, undurchsichtiges Wasser) ist schon einige Zeit vorbei, __ Hornblatt und Co sind bis dahin bestens gewachsen. Nach ca. 2 Monaten ist das Wasser total klar, NO3 ist von ca. 25ppm auf nicht messbaren Wert abgesunken, die Pflanzen wachsen kaum noch weiter bzw. verkümmern. Von da an bildeten sich Fadenalgen und wachsen jetzt munter weiter. Alles andere hungert offensichtlich vor sich hin.
> ...


Gerd, hoffentlich war im Impfwasser kein Chlor drin, das hätte Folgen. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (23. Aug. 2021)

Ich habe ja auch das Problem das mein Wasser zu wenig Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen hat , aber für Algen reicht es noch.
Die UW Pflanzen kümmern vor sich hin und die ÜW mickern vor sich hin , blühen zwar aber Blätter sind sehr hell oder gelb und gehen ein.
__ Hornkraut von dem ich letztes Jahr 2. press gefüllte 20l Eimer gepflanzt habe , haben nur Krümmel überlebt, __ Wasserpest wächst nur bei den Seerosen , die ich regelmäßig dünge, ebenso der Tannenwedel , der schiebt zwischen den Seerose 1-2 Stengel über die Wasseroberfläche.
Ich habe versucht einigen Pflanzen mit Düngekegel im Wurzelbereich Starthilfe zu geben , hat auch nicht gebracht.

Dann habe ich es mit kleiner Tagesdosis Zucker und Harnstoff versucht , erst 1 Woche lang täglich mit kleiner Tagesdosis 1g Harnstoff und 10g Zucker und tägliche Wasserwerte, keine Veränderung. Dann Wochendosis 10g Harnstoff und 100 g Zucker , Wasserwerte zeigten keine Veränderung, aber Algen ohne Ende  habe natürlich aus Angst dass es zuviele Algen werde aufgehört.
Jetzt 3 Wochen später festgestellt das überall Ableger kommen und verschiedene Pflanzen einen Wachstumsschub bekommen. Durch die kühleren Temperaturen und weniger Sonne sind die Algen fast weg . 
Letzten Mittwoch habe ich jetzt nochmals eine Wochendosis reingegeben und werde dann erstmal abwarten und lieber im nächsten Jahr im Frühjahr versuchen meine Pflanzen anzuschubsen


----------



## gerd43 (24. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Marion, Hallo Robert,

danke für die ausführlichen Hinweise zum Düngen von Teichpflanzen. Mir kam auch schon der Widerspruch zwischen der immer wieder auftauchenden Forderung nach nährstoffarmen Wasser und den Standortansprüchen der meisten Wasserpflanzen (sumpfig, nährstoffreich, humos usw.) irgendwie unlogisch vor. Schlamm aus privaten Angelteichen könnte ich mir in Mengen beschaffen, sogar in "Schubkarrenentfernung". Das Problem ist nur: der Teich ist fertig und voll Wasser!  Ich muß also sehen, daß ich die Pflanzen so lange am Leben halte, bis sich genügend Sediment gebildet hat. Das Laubschutznetz werde ich dann besser auch erst mal im Keller lassen und nur die größten Mengen abfischen.

Marions Vorschlag mit der Harnstoffdüngung werde ich mal bei meinem Teich ausprobieren. Dazu noch eine Frage: Welchen Harnstoffdünger verwendest Du?  Ich habe neben reinem Harnstoff in Pulverform auch den Flüssigdünger AHL30 entdeckt, der folgende Zusammensetzung hat:
15 % N Carbamidstickstoff (Harnstoff)
7,5 % N Nitratstickstoff
7,5 % N Ammoniumstickstoff

Zu der Methode, mir Zucker den CO2-Bedarf der Pflanzen zu decken, habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass das wohl nicht so ohne Weiteres funktioniert; ich weiß aber nicht mehr, weshalb.  Andererseit habe ich den Vorschlag auch von Natu......gart bekommen.

Dass sich keine Änderungen an den Wasserwerten zeigt, liegt wohl daran, das der Nährstoff sehr schnell von den Pflanzen aufgenommen wird.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Gerd! 


gerd43 schrieb:


> Marions Vorschlag mit der Harnstoffdüngung werde ich mal bei meinem Teich ausprobieren. Dazu noch eine Frage: Welchen Harnstoffdünger verwendest Du?



Du möchtest 100% Boi Harnstoff Düngung. 
Nimm deinen goldenen Mittelstrahl, der ist vollkommen umsonst, billiger geht's nicht. 

Einmal in der Woche in den Filter. 
Die Bakterien toernt es regelrecht an und für die Pflanzen bleibt auch was übrig. 
Bei Wasser Wechsel wird sogar der Rasen schön grün.


----------



## Marion412 (24. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Gerd,
ich habe diese Empfehlung von @Rhz69/Rüdiger bekommen und habe Harnstoff bei Amazon zur Kosmetikherstellung gekauft Urea kristallin 99,6% 1kg kostet 11,49 €.


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Aug. 2021)

Hallo, 
Der Anfang mit den kleinen Mengen empfehle ich, um die Bakterien dran zu gewöhnen. 
Ich würde keinen Dünger mit Ammonium in einen Teich geben. 
Wenn der pH nicht stimmt, oder zu höheren Werten wegläuft hast du Ammoniak und bringst alles im Teich um. 
Dummerweise führt Düngen zu CO2 Verbrauch und höherem pH Wert.
Wie oben erwähnt, hat der "Mittelstrahl" nicht nur Harnstoff sonder auch Phosphat und Kalium.
Zucker dauert bei mir ein bis drei Tage, dann sinkt der pH. Durch Deinen Torf wirst du den Effekt aber nicht sehen. Ich würde trotzdem bei steigendem pH Zucker zugeben. Nährstoffe ohne CO2 machen Algen.

Ich bin grad etwas beschäftigt, vielleicht hab ich am Wochenende etwas mehr Zeit.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (25. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd!
> 
> 
> Du möchtest 100% Boi Harnstoff Düngung.
> ...


Hallo Ron.
Wenn Du da rein ka-ckst, wird der Rasen noch schöner und den Bakterien gefällt es noch mehr.
Willi


----------



## gerd43 (25. Aug. 2021)

Ich werde mir den Harnstoff-Dünger bestellen und mit der von Marion angewendeten Dosierung anfangen und mal sehen, wie sich mein Gewässer verhält.
Außerdem werde ich mir ein elektronisches PH-Messgerät zulegen, den Teststicks traue ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so ganz.

Jetzt muß ich aber noch eine Frage nachschieben: 

Ich habe einen alten, kleinen Filterteich (600l incl. Kies, von unten nach oben durchströmt) als Quellteich für meinen Bachlauf, der mittlerweile schön zugewachsen ist. Da ich eher keinen nährstoffzehrenden Pflanzenfilter brauche und auch den Bachlauf nicht ständig laufen lassen will (Thema CO2 austreiben) moddert das Wasser im Kies wegen Sauerstoffmangel vor sich hin. Nach dem Einschalten stinkt es erst mal ziemlich faulig und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht meinem Teichwasser schadet.

Ich habe nun die 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Alles so lassen, wie es war.
2. Das Wasser nicht mehr durch den Kies pumpen, sondern oberhalb der Kiesfüllung einleiten. Dann findet durch die dichten Wurzeln wohl kaum noch Wasseraustausch in den tieferen Schichten statt; es stinkt jedenfalls nicht mehr.  So habe ich den Bach jetzt laufen.
3. Filterteich zum flachen Quellteich umbauen; wäre der größte Aufwand und schade um die bestehende Bepflanzung.

Was würdet Ihr machen?

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Knipser (25. Aug. 2021)

Ich glaube schon fast, dass das an der Panscherei liegt. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (25. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Harnstoff-Dünger bestellen und mit der von Marion angewendeten Dosierung anfangen und mal sehen, wie sich mein Gewässer verhält.
> Außerdem werde ich mir ein elektronisches PH-Messgerät zulegen, den Teststicks traue ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so ganz.


Hallo Gerd, 
bitte wegen der Dosierung bedenken das ich 50 m3 habe , also um einiges größer als dein Teich


----------



## gerd43 (26. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Marion,
die Volumen-Unterschiede hatte ich schon auf dem Schirm, aber noch mal Danke für den "Warnhinweis". 



Knipser schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon fast, dass das an der Panscherei liegt. Willi


Was liegt an welcher Panscherei?

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Knipser (26. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> die Volumen-Unterschiede hatte ich schon auf dem Schirm, aber noch mal Danke für den "Warnhinweis".
> 
> 
> ...


Schau Dir Dein Teich an, schau Dir mein Teich an der fast ohne Algen ist und auch nicht gepanscht wird - es wird nur gefüttert u. Wasserwerte stabil gehalten. Wenn Du Algen hast, setze Tiere ein. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (28. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Hallo Rüdiger,
> vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Beitrag zum Anfahren neuer Teiche.
> 
> Ich habe einen Eimer B!OTOP Wasserpflanzendünger für Schwimmteiche ergattert mit dem Aufkleber im Anhang.
> ...


Hallo Gerd,

ich wollte mir das ja noch einmal den Biotop Wasserpflanzendünger anschauen. Das hat mich dann schon überrascht. Ich dachte ja, die Leute wissen, was sie tun.
Mein Mikronährstoffdünger ist für Aquarien hergestellt, in denen vor allem Pflanzen wachsen, ist aber explizit für die empfindlichen Garnelen geeignet.

Nach den Dosieranleitungen kommt meiner auf
20 mal soviel Eisen wie deiner dafür hat deiner
75 mal soviel Kupfer
10 mal soviel Zink
Mangan und Molybdän etwa gleich
meiner hat noch Bor und Magnesium

Kupfer und Zink sind ziemlich übel für Wirbellose (__ Schnecken, Krebse (Wasserflöhe) deswegen wahrscheinlich in dem "Garnelen-geeigneten" sehr sparsam drin.

Da ich letztendlich von der Pflanzenbiologie keine Ahnung habe kann ich nicht wirklich eine Empfehlung abgeben. Es hört sich für mich so an, als ob das alles Schätzungen sind und die Hersteller auch nicht genau wissen, was gut ist. Ich glaube nicht nicht, das Wasserpflanzen so grosse Unterschiede im Nährstoffbedarf haben.

Mit meinem werde ich vorsichtiger sein und ihn als Eisendünger betrachten. Ich habe meinen heute benutzt meine Dosierung habe ich immer auf den Filtergraben bezogen (etwa 1/10tel des Teichvolumens) den Dünger aber in den Teich gegeben, jetzt bin ich sehr froh darüber.
Ich möchte meine Schnecken nicht vergiften, die sind vor allem im Filtergraben und mögen nicht so gerne Eisen.

In Bezug auf Stickstoff gibt es Monatlich 20 mg/L Nitrat, ich nehme 1 bis 2 mg/L wöchentlich also 4 bis 8 mg/L im Monat. Mein Teich liegt fast voll in der Sonne dürfte eher mehr benötigen.

Für dich würde ich maximal 1/10tel der Dosierung nehmen und auf die Wassertiere achten Schnecken sind da relativ empfindlich.
Dann eventuell erhöhen, wenn es keine negativen Effekte hat. Ich schleiche mich da lieber vorsichtig an, dafür gibt es dann keine Wunder "Teich klar in 10 Minuten" oder so ähnlich.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> 2. Das Wasser nicht mehr durch den Kies pumpen, sondern oberhalb der Kiesfüllung einleiten. Dann findet durch die dichten Wurzeln wohl kaum noch Wasseraustausch in den tieferen Schichten statt; es stinkt jedenfalls nicht mehr. So habe ich den Bach jetzt laufen.


So würde ich es machen.
Im Kies kann sich dann nach und nach was nach unten absetzen und du hast einen zusätzlichen „Biofilter“. Den musst du dann mal alle 5-10 Jahre reinigen. Und am besten den Bach immer laufen lassen. Außer im Winter.


----------



## TeichChaot (28. Aug. 2021)

Hab mir die Seite von dem Hersteller auch mal angeschaut - die präsentierten Beispiele was sie als Weltmarktführer so an Teichen gebaut haben waren alle toll. Mir zu toll. Da hatte ich ein ungutes Gefühl weil alles so "geleckt" aussah.
Dein Beitrag scheint mein Gefühl zu bestätigen. Will niemandem was unterstellen, aber der Funke springt da bei mir nicht über.


----------



## gerd43 (29. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,
noch einmal vielen Dank für die wie immer sehr ausfühlichen Beiträge.

Der Biotop-Dünger bleibt jetzt auf jeden Fall im Eimer. Ich hatte mir noch einen anderen Dünger, und zwar den "Macro Fit Basic" von BellVital besorgt, der auch für Fisch- und Pflanzenteiche empfohlen wird; bei einem Telefonat wurde mir bestätigt, dass kein Kupfer enthalten ist, aber was sonst noch alles drin ist, habe ich nicht herausbekommen.
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, versorgst du deinen Teich über Harnstoff mit dem erforderlichen Nitrat. Richtig?

In Punkto PH-Wert hat sich mal wieder die Aussage bestätigt: Wer viel misst, misst viel Mist!
Ich habe mir ein nicht ganz billiges PH-Messgerät von Voltcraft gekauft, dass dann einen PH-Wert von 8,8 angezeigt hat, obwohl die Stäbchen von Merck, genau nach Anwendungsvorschrift benutzt, nur 6,8 anzeigen.
Das Voltcraft-Gerät hat aber auch irgendwelchen Unsinn gemacht (Starke Anzeigeänderung durch Handauflegen!!!) und ist mittlerweile auf dem Rückweg zur Co...ad.
Der PH-Wert meines Teichwassers ist also immer noch unklar, wobei ich jetzt eher in Richtung basisch tendiere.
Mal sehen, was das Ersatzgerät macht.



Chelmon1 schrieb:


> So würde ich es machen.
> Im Kies kann sich dann nach und nach was nach unten absetzen und du hast einen zusätzlichen „Biofilter“. Den musst du dann mal alle 5-10 Jahre reinigen. Und am besten den Bach immer laufen lassen. Außer im Winter.


Wegen des zu geringen Co2-Gehaltes im Wasser wollte ich den Bach eigentlich nur selten laufen lassen, um nicht noch mehr Co2 aus zu treiben. Das mit dem Biofilter ist mir nicht klar: Hier wird doch nichts mehr durchströmt, ähnlich im Pflanzsubstrat im Sumpfbereich.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## gerd43 (29. Aug. 2021)

gerd43 schrieb:


> Der PH-Wert meines Teichwassers ist also immer noch unklar, wobei ich jetzt eher in Richtung basisch tendiere.
> Mal sehen, was das Ersatzgerät macht.


Hilfe ! Fehler und "Bearbeiten" nicht mehr möglich!

Es muß natürlich alkalisch heißen!


----------



## Rhz69 (29. Aug. 2021)

Hallo, 
Gerd alkalisch und basisch geht beides. 
Langfristig gibt sich das, wenn du nicht allzu reinich bist und etwas Dreck im Teich lässt. Kurzfristig hilft eine CO2 Anlage oder Zucker.
PH messen ist murks. Bei der Arbeit bin ich mal wieder bei einem pH kontrollierten Verfahren: Jeden Tag kalibrieren und das sind teure Geräte und Elektroden, die Leute wissen, wie man damit umgeht. Wenn etwas nicht klappt ist trotzdem immer der erste Verdacht, dass die PH Messung falsch ist. Ich hab eigentlich immer PH Papier dabei.
Meinen Teich messe ich mit Tröpfchen 3 Sets pH 3 bis 10, 6 bis 7.6 und 7.6 bis 9. Ist natürlich übertrieben.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## gerd43 (29. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,
ich wollte nur sagen, dass mein Teichwasser doch wohl nicht so sauer ist,  wie ursprünglich angenommen.

Zum Verhalten der Merck-MQuant-Teststrips (pH6,5-10):

Anwendung nach tel. Auskunft: Strips 2sec. ins Wasser tauchen, etwas abschütteln und innerhalb von 15sec. mit Farbkarte vergleichen.
Wenn ich so vorgehe, erfolgt keine Farbänderung, es wird immer pH=6,5 angezeigt, auch bei Leitungswasser pH = 7,2
Lasse ich die Strips ca. 15min im Teichwasser, stabilisiert sich die Farbe bei ~ 8
Den Farbvergleich habe ich immer bei Tageslicht gemacht; LED-Beleuchtung verfälscht das Ganz nach meiner Erfahrung etwas.
Die Strips sind relativ neu und nach Merck noch bis 2023 brauchbar.

Einfaches pH - Papier aus der Apotheke für Urintests verhält sich fast genauso.

Viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## gerd43 (15. Sep. 2021)

Nach meinem Langzeitversuch in Sachen Teich-Düngung möchte ich mich wieder mal melden.

Ich wollte eigentlich den Rat von Marion, meinen Teich mit Harnstoff zu düngen, 1 zu 1 umsetzen, hatte dann aber folgende Idee:

Wozu extra Harnstoff zu bestellen, wenn das fehlende Nitrat hier zum Nulltarif aus der Wasserleitung kommt. Ich lasse jetzt durch eine für die Tropfenbewässerung vorgesehene Düse ca. 50l Leitungswasser pro Tag in den Teich tropfen, was bei einem Nitratgehalt von ca. 20ppm etwa 1g / Tag  ergibt; bezogen auf mein Teichvolumen von 8000l sind das, rein rechnerisch, eine Zunahme von 0,125ppm /Tag. Der JBL-Test zeigt jetzt irgendwas zwischen <0,5 und 1ppm an; der größte Teil wird offensichtlich verbraucht.
Die auch erforderlichen Mikronährstoffe gebe ich zusätzlich im 2-Wochen-Abstand zu und alle paar Tage etwas Zucker gegen den geringen CO2-Gehaltes im Wasser.

Der Erfolg ist deutlich zu sehen: Die vorher kümmenden  Unterwasserpflanzen haben deutlich zugelegt; sogar die Pflanzen im Sumpf- und Flachwasserbereich scheinen davon zu profitieren.  (Die Algen leider auch, aber in noch erträglichem Maß)

Nebenbei gleiche ich die Verdunstungsverluste komplett und den Abfall der Gesamthärte etwas aus und das  ohne, dass der Wasserzähler im Keller was merkt.....

Aber eine Frage ist immer noch ungeklärt: Ist es sinnvoll, etwas Falllaub unserer großen Buche absinken zu lassen,  um das Entstehen einer Mulmschicht in meinem neuen Teich zu beschleunigen oder doch besser das Laubnetz zu spannen?

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Rhz69 (15. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Gerd, 
Ich nehme kein Laubnetz und hole das Laub schlampig raus.
 Grade am Anfang ein bisschen drin lassen sorgt für Huminsäuren die sind gut für den Teich. Zuviel düngt zusätzlich und verfärbt das Wasser stark.

Deine Nitrat Idee ist gut. Andere nennen das Wasserwechsel. Ich glaube bei vielen Schwimm oder Naturteichen ist das auch der wichtige Effekt des Wasserwechsels: Nitrat rein und nicht Dünger rauszuholen. Ich fahre so, dass das Nitrat maximal leicht positiv anzeigt, da musst du aber auch einfach Erfahrung sammeln, wieviel dein Teich braucht.
Je nachdem, wieviel Laub in deinen Teich fällt, kannst du die Gelbfärbung durch einen grösseren WW im Frühling rausholen und damit den Nitratdünger reingeben.

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## gerd43 (5. Okt. 2021)

Ich möchte meinen alten Beitrag zum Düngen von Unterwasserpflanzen noch einmal ausgraben.

Um die kümmernden Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem im Frühjahr neu angelegten Pflanzenteich zu düngen, habe ich durch permanentes Zuführen von nitrathaltigem Leitungswasser täglich (rechnerisch) ca. 0,12ppm Nitrat in das Wasser gegeben, und das mit durchschlagendem Erfolg:

Die Unterwasserpflanzen haben danach mit einiger Verzögerung deutlich zugelegt und sich bis jetzt sehr gut entwickelt. Der Nitratgehalt stieg bis auf ca.1ppm, ist aber jetzt, warum auch immer,  wieder auf einen mit dem Tröpchentest nicht mehr nachweisbaren Wert (<0,5ppm) abgesunken. Das Wasser ist leicht grün, aber klar; der Grund in 1,1m Tiefe ist noch gut zu erkennen. Im Flachwasser sind einige wenige Fadenalgen-Stellen.

Zu der ganzen Düngerei habe ich nun noch folgende Frage: Bis wann sollte ich weiter düngen und wie lange sollte die Winterpause sein?
__ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ flutender Hahnenfuß usw. machen noch einen recht vitalen Eindruck, während die Sumpf- und Schwimmblattpflanzen schon deutlich einziehen.

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2021)

Rein aus der Beobachtung meines Teichs betrachtet. Ziehen aktuell alle Pflanzen nur noch marginale Mengen aus dem Wasser. D.h. wiederum, eine Düngung ist aktuell bei 15°C nicht mehr erforderlich. Dazu kommt die Düngung über reinfallende Blätter usw die ja auch noch Nährstoffe freisetzen. Alles was aktuell nicht gebraucht wird geht in den sich bildenem Schlamm. Um dort zu mineralisieren oder zu warten bis die Temperaturen wieder über die (vermutliche) Schwelle von ca. 10 - 15° steigen, wo verstärkt die Algen loslegen, erst ab ca. 15°C legen dann die höheren Pflanzen los um den Algen wiederum die Nahrung streitig zu machen.
Je nach Lichteinfall und Länge variiert das dann noch.
Aber wie gesagt, das sind nur meine, nicht wissenschaftlichen Beobachtungen


----------

